# What do u want for X-mas?



## JJJ (Nov 14, 2003)

What do u want for X-mas?

And no, Im not Santa. Honestly Im not.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

Enough cash to pay off all our debts.


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2003)

I want a  GF Cake DLX-3...Dat's it,dat's all!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I want a  GF Cake DLX-3...Dat's it,dat's all!


i like Cake, the frosting is the best!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah but you don't share Tank 



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i like Cake, the frosting is the best!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yeah but you don't share Tank


of course not!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

let see Hmmmm what do I want for X-mas   Well I just got a new bowling ball, so I don't need that, and a new pair of soft slippers, and new pajamas and a new razor, what else could I possibly need.....ahhhh now yes there is one thing I need.   I want a THX surround sound system for my TV/DVD player   Yeah that is what I'm talking about


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

I just want money so I can go see my honey 
Hey, that RHYMED 

I've told my family not to buy me anything, just hand over the money


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh howwwww sweeeet Jenny


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

world peace


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

Haha, no Randy, it's rather selfish  Cause I feel so good when I see him and I want to feel good lots


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Isn't that what they say on the Miss America Contest?  "I want world peace"


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> world peace



You'd be such a good beauty queen


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Nothing Wrong with feeling good Jenny... If it takes selfishness then so be it 



> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, no Randy, it's rather selfish  Cause I feel so good when I see him and I want to feel good lots


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You'd be such a good beauty queen


yes i would, but i would really suck at the evening gown round


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes you would Tank --- Yes you would 
Actually the bathing suit round would not do you much justice either


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> yes i would, but i would really suck at the evening gown round



 ooooh, I'm getting an image of the huge Tank in a pink ballgown with a blonde wig


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

i really dont know what i want for X mas. to end world hunger, nope, thats not it, one big group hug?, nope thats not either,i already have enough Mach 3 blades to keep the dome shaved! dam, this is hard!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> ooooh, I'm getting an image of the huge Tank in a pink ballgown with a blonde wig


well, blondes do have more fun!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I really tried hard not to get any image of Tank in a gown, but dammit Jenny.....now I'm getting it.  But actually that is kinda funny


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well I really tried hard not to get any image of Tank in a gown, but dammit Jenny.....now I'm getting it.  But actually that is kinda funny


well i prefer blue, but pink will have to do!!!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 15, 2003)

I looked for lots of cash and world peace at my local Try ´n save but they were fresh out... And then on my way home, that damn Rudolf took a wrong turn and... er,,, nevermind.


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2003)

Tank in a pink gown!!!!   
I can just imagine him in a pink two piece,A BIKINI!!!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 15, 2003)

I want one of this


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2003)

Who parked their car on the parking lot you want????
The nerve of some people!! 


 
 Kata!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 15, 2003)

Yup thats Dero. How you doing man


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Yup thats Dero. How you doing man


He,he...Well sumbody has to be me...
I'm doing fine,busy but fine!!!
"
'bout yourself?

Is dat the color you want it???


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 15, 2003)

I want an IPOD and dvds.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

I want my girl with me   I wont get it for Christmas though... but shortly thereafter!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know what I want!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 15, 2003)

I want a years supply of beer that will last til next Christmas.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 15, 2003)

i want to get the hell of out of walla walla and back to oakland with my family...just to be with my family


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Maybe if your good Eggs, Santa will send you a blow up doll   

<just kidding>



> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I want my girl with me   I wont get it for Christmas though... but shortly thereafter!


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Oaktown,  Aren't you GR in disguise?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2003)

The winning powerball #'s would be nice....


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

A guy I know just recently won the california 65 million dollar lottery....made me sick.   Well sick that I couldn't have hit it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

His wife quit her job like the next day I think ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2003)

so..how good of friends are you with this guy??


I mean...65 mil IS an imense amount of $$ for a common man....I'd share some with family / friends...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he...Well sumbody has to be me...
> I'm doing fine,busy but fine!!!
> "
> ...





I???m doing good. I either want that color or Silver. I???ll see when I???m there and have them both to choose from in front of me. I saw a silver one the other day with what appeared to be 22??? rims, turns heads for sure. The only thing I don???t like too much is the way the front looks, but love everything else about it.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2003)

I like Nissan (mostly old Datsun) but that thing is oogly


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 15, 2003)

I love it, I like strange stuff.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

All I want are a set of 120 pound Dumbells. that's it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

I have about 6 sets of the alan screw dumbells FS.. They are killer.
You know the kind that have no collars like the gym quality...

I hate the old style.  Cause when you rest them on your leg sideways the bar pokes your leg (sucks) .


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

I hear you bud.  I have the Hexagon Dumbells sets start at 5 lbs and increases in increments of 5 pounds all the way up to 100's.  then I don't have 105s but I do have 110's  Now I'm skipping 115's and going for 120's    I'd like to have the middle sets but they are too expensive so I just grow into the heavier Dumbells.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Exactly FS... That is the name I was looking for "The Hex Dumbells".   Sounds like you have a killer collection.  Where I am lacking in dumbells I am better in other areas...Like cable cross over machine,  preacher bench, nice bench press, and other things.   I wish I had a whole entire set of the hex dumbells though.   I used to love em at the gym for doing hammers.  Cause I would run the rack.   I would say though that my cable crossover machine has really been nice .  I could do so many exercises on it.  It has both the upper and lower pulleys . I bought it off a guy that built them for like 800 bucks way back when.  Then I use a Hoist multi gym for stuff like pec dec and leg lifts and lat pull downs, stomach crunches and dips etc...   I love working out at home.  It has its benefits sometimes.  But the gym does as well.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Sounds awesome Randy. I really envy that cable crossover man.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

Kata...i like that car...what is it though? I just saw a really sweet little Protege in baby blue (my fav) and rims to die for 

If i begun to type what i wanted for xmas i would take up 6 pages and people would be really annoyed. I will start with a trip to Florida though  so i can lay on the beach and go meet Mickey.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Kata...i like that car...what is it though? I just saw a really sweet little Protege in baby blue (my fav) and rims to die for
> 
> *Nissan Muarano. Pretty sweet vehicle. I think they could have done a better job with the grill though....*
> ...


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_


   
Do I see some wishfull thinking???
He,he...I wish!!!J'Bo on a beach,  Yeah BABY!!!
On top of a georgous body,she has a voice to make you melt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

well, this IS a wish thread..isn't it?
Now..if I could only get my girl to allow to have a mistress.....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

Burner...dont think the mrs. would like that comment  

Dero...you talking about my little girl voice?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

i agree the nose looks cheap.

i love the little CRV's jacked up with HUGE ass tires


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

better yet a HUGE Yukon


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

What  I want for christmas:

1) a life
2) some anti deppresants
3) longer bicep tendons


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

What is it with u people and SUV:s? Dont you  have roads in the States?


----------



## copen73 (Nov 16, 2003)

Pumping Iron on DVD


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by copen73 *_
> Pumping Iron on DVD



I like the part where he smokes after winning... and it dosnt look like tobaco


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> What  I want for christmas:
> 
> 1) a life
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_



 

that is seriously my christmas wish list.......I wish I could say it ain't so


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Burner...dont think the mrs. would like that comment


what..I can't have  a personal trainer????




> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> better yet a HUGE Yukon


Denalli...or the Cadillac Escalade....





> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> What is it with u people and SUV:s? Dont you  have roads in the States?


yes...we have paved roads here in the 'colonies'...

we also have many roads that are NOT paved...and worth exploring..and it also tends to SNOW here once in a while....


----------



## copen73 (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah I am pretty sure Arnold was not smoking a cigerette.  Funny how that never came up in the recent elections


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> we also have many roads that are NOT paved...and worth exploring..and it also tends to SNOW here once in a while....



Unpaved roads and snow is not to big a obstacle for a Lada or Trabant or any car.  But I understand it an image thing, it all good   (except for the enviroment and the cooper mini that happend to frontal with a 7 tons monster)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

um..cars cannot go where my truck can. (and I am talking about approved trials by the Department of Forrestry)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

Burner...Denali for sure 

Pony...umm only person that can give you a life is you  i could try surgery on you to lengthen your bi tend though...might have to extend your humerous though


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Burner...Denali for sure


well..as your friend..when I hit a BIG powerball...I will have one delivered to you..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks hun 

btw this is in writing


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Kata...i like that car...what is it though? I just saw a really sweet little Protege in baby blue (my fav) and rims to die for
> 
> If i begun to type what i wanted for xmas i would take up 6 pages and people would be really annoyed. I will start with a trip to Florida though  so i can lay on the beach and go meet Mickey.



It???s a nissan murano. I can already picture that baby riding on 22??? rims with spinners, sweeeet.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks hun
> 
> btw this is in writing


I back up my words....


we'll figure out the thank yous later..


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> What is it with u people and SUV:s? Dont you  have roads in the States?




I???m going to college soon and I need a car with a lot of space on the back.   Plus I???m a tall guy; in small cars I fell very uncomfortable.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

where do u plan on going?


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

If you want a huge Yukon, then you are talking Excursion 
Those are awsome with like a 4-6 inch lift with 36 inch tires... Oh yeah...  But they are V-12 motors and suck gas like you wouldn't believe.  They get 8-10mpg on a good day.



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> better yet a HUGE Yukon


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

I would settle for just an F150 Ford Truck...
But if economy gets better maybe a Chevy Tahoe with lift kit and big tires...  Like JB'O, I love those too.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

You can have..er..well not HAVE , but you can buy my f-150.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

I think that would make for a very long drive Burner, "Colorado".
But thanks for the gesture.   Why are you selling yours?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

no a Yukon is big enough...i like Tahoe's too...i would also like a souped up honda accord in silver...i think i suit that car 

but really all i want for xmas is a man to love and cook dinner for  and snuggle with


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

how can u not be attracting guys J? it's a paradox


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

JB'O  You been watching to much Fast n' Furious  



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would also like a souped up honda accord in silver...i think i suit that car


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

They're intimidated by her extreme beauty 
Her luscious lips,  her tantalizing eyes....hey better stop now 



> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> how can u not be attracting guys J? it's a paradox


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> where do u plan on going?



UF or UCF. More likely to UF


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I think that would make for a very long drive Burner, "Colorado".
> But thanks for the gesture.   Why are you selling yours?


Payments are too much for me right now....


----------



## Eggs (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Maybe if your good Eggs, Santa will send you a blow up doll



Thanks "Santa" for the offer, but you can keep your nasty blow up doll


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no a Yukon is big enough...i like Tahoe's too...i would also like a souped up honda accord in silver...i think i suit that car
> 
> but really all i want for xmas is a man to love and cook dinner for  and snuggle with


A souped up grocery getter?
c'mon J'bo...lifted jeep chick...
those cars suck..and you'd be bored with it in no time..except for the good gas mileage.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, I hear ya...  I just bought a new GT Mustang and the insurance alone is a killer..  Fortunately I paid it off though.  If I had to combine payments with insurance,  that would be devastating


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

friend of mine has the '03 Cobra....
bet that would be fun to drive..I guess you can do a couple easy and relatively cheap mods to it..and it gets up and scoots REAL quick!
Plus..not much beats the sound of a tuned V-8 winding up....


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

I looked at the Cobras and the Saleens and they were just way way over priced.  I'm lucky I could afford what I got.  But I'm very happy with it.  It is white with black leather interior.  For the time being I am just leaving it alone.  After spending all that money, I just felt it best not to touch it.  Well especially with the warranty and all. I didn't want to compromise that at this point.  Later down the line the first thing I will do is toss in an Eibock kit to lower it.   Then add the 3 chamber Flow Master exhaust.  As for the chips, probably will just leave it the way it is.  So much traffic in this town, couldn't go that fast if you wanted to.   If you did, you would just get a ticket.  There is a cop on every corner.   My days of racing is pretty much over.  Well on the street anyway.  You learn quickly after dumping your pocket books to the courts.  I used to have such a huge record for traffic violations, they needed to hire an extra person at the DMV just to keep feeding paper into their printer when they printed out my record.

As for performance I have a 68 Camaro.  It has a 385 stroker motor pushing about 400 horsepower or so.  I never had it on the dyno, but I can say it will easily blow the mustang away..    I bought the mustang primarily since I wanted the luxuries of a new sports car that was mid sized and the insurance was somewhat reasonable.  And most of all I wanted air conditioning and leather seats for comfort   Plus there are just some things you can't beat in a new car.  Like the smooth ride and crisp ride.  And you don't hear the dam wind whistling through your windows when they are all closed...   All the rubber is new


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 16, 2003)

1) A woman
2) An instruction manual (see number 1).
3) A new personality (see number 1).
4) Various restraining devices (see number 1).


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

before I bought the truck..I test drove an '02 Vette....
damn..what a car! had no practicality for my realty career..and it does SNOW here...
but had fun driving it..someday..I will own one as a toy...
I could see my future wtih that car..it looked like it would have been what your past was!
I'm suprised I only got pulled over once with teh sport bike.
Ok..why do those morons with their mom's accords with a 'bwaa pipe' on it think it has a chance against a friggin sport bike?
Same old story: I get challenged. I'd shake my haed..sometimes give them the 'thumbs down' signal....
if they pursued...they'd get a real nice view of my tail light for a gear...


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

I hear ya Burner... Even my Camaro would stand a slim chance in hell of beating a bike..  physics dictate that


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

thrust to weight ratio...common sense....
as someone mentioned...after fast and furious came out....
everybody wtih a honda/acura or even <gulp> a dodge friggin neon....thought they had hi-po cars...

ever see this site? Its kind of old:
http://www.beaterz.com/

a lot of the links no longer work..lloks like he has lost a good deal of his site..but there are hoops of funny pics!
here is another link:
http://www.riceboypage.com/index.html


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

Oak...i dont have problems attracting people...just need to find someone who i share similar views on life, goals, and that i am REALLY attracted to  Thanks for the compliment 

Randy...i am soooo not intimidating...just ask NT i met him and his beauty...people are just people...confidence shows through the moment you approach someone.

B...THOSE ARE NOT SUCKY CARS MR  plus a sound system sounds GREAT in there.

Randy...you could never watch too much fast and furious or gone in 60 sec.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

If left alone..a Honda Accord is a nice economical commuting car.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> If left alone..a Honda Accord is a nice economical commuting car.



 my


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

is that in invitation?
I will bring the syrup!


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Dero...you talking about my little girl voice?



Ooooooooooo yes!!!That one


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> In eastern canada our butts have more of a pink hue.
> 
> :bounce:


 Depends what time of the year you are talking of and how far east  eastern canada is...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ooooooooooo yes!!!That one



Little girl voice????  Oh man I wanna cry.  Hey I have an idea!!!  

J'BO ......what if.... I put you on a conference call with Dero and on my end put the call on "mute" and not talk to you.  That way, you don't break your rule and I still get to hear your voice!!  That sounds like a fair comprimise don't ya think??????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

OK FIRE YOU WIN...let me call your answering machine and i will leave a message...if you pick up i will hang up though...deal?


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2003)

Meanwhile dero calls J.Bo!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Dero thats soooo mean.


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2003)

Otay...Sowee Fire!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't have an answering machine here!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2003)

But wait, I have an answering machine here


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2003)

But gf will make me sleep in dog house if I did that


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

at Fire and Randy.

So Fire how the hell were you expecting me to call you then


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> But gf will make me sleep in dog house if I did that



That's it? just a dog house?  wholly sheeeit if that was my only worry I'd be not only calling J'Bo I'd be working for AT&T and giving Jb a free phone and 10,000 free minutes a month just for talking to me.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> at Fire and Randy.
> 
> So Fire how the hell were you expecting me to call you then



Well my dear, I was going to have you call her and "your phone number would come up on display" Id know it was you,  I hit the connect button and say "hold Please"  transfer your call to a conference bridge.  Then I'd call Dero and throw him into the conference bridge.  Then I'd dial into the conference and hit the mute button so I couldn't speak to either of you but just listen.    I have to do that all the time here when we have network outages and such.   Cool idea don't you think?  PLus if your not on a cell the call is free.  not that it would matter to you much since Dero is in Canada too.  You both would just be giving me the small pleasure of just hearing your lovely voice.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2003)

There ya go!  FS, the man with the plan  
Although my GF is very resourceful, she would break in the line and say "Randy, when you get home your ass is mine"


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Brother anything short of divorce would be worth it to me.   Honestly,, J'Bo can replace my wife anytime but nobody can replace my kids.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2003)

Hmmmmmm That doesn't sound good FS.  
Maybe J'Bo will agree to rotate... she can replace mine for a month or so then replace yours   (just kiddin) 

I know I'm a dog


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

Randy wants this,http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23824


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Well you know what they say about a dogs life, there is no better!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

woof woof woof   Got that right FS...  

Now as far as Tanks closet.....The ole saying "Never take away a man's toys"     Damn Tank


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2003)

hahaha  oh yeaaa man gotta love the butt plug thingy he has going on in there.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

I guess I missed the  plug..   
All I can say once again is "daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Tannnnnk"


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2003)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## JJJ (Nov 18, 2003)

Little girl voice? Me thinks this is getting scaaaary...


----------



## JJJ (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh and that pic above doesnt help either


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

You callin my butt and voice scary 

Dont worry Fire chickened out. I wish i had that Kitty and Chicken smilie right about now


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi J'Bo,  where ya been?  we all missed your bubble butt


----------



## Dero (Nov 18, 2003)

Olla!!!
Is it XMAS YET????

JJJ,her voice is NOT scarry,far from dat!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Olla!!!
> Is it XMAS YET????
> 
> JJJ,her voice is NOT scarry,far from dat!!!!!




Xmas....I haven't even had my Thanksgiving Turkey yet....
You have to say gobble gobble gobble , before you can say ho ho ho Dero 

Now for J'bo's voice....hell, she can just post a wav file of her voice within any of her posts.  Then we can all hear without our other halfs castrating us


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hi J'Bo,  where ya been?  we all missed your bubble butt



I have been here...just in the day though...i am REALLY REALLY sick  kinda hit me like a bowling ball 

Dero...thanks 

Randy...hey i will do that...i call my best friend dodo head and he saved a message on his machine one day...could i post that somehow?


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, if dodo head has a computer and mic, he can just record the message and save it as a wav file.  Or,  you can borrow his answering machine and do the same at your home if you have a microphone.   Outside of that, just record a new message by using your microphone on your computer and save the message as a wav file.  Then just post a pointer to that wav file in your message here   Does that make sense?


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

Then we can open up a new thread called "voice file introduction".
And everyone can introduce themselves by providing a short wav file attachment


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

well i have it saved as a winamp file i think? maybe?


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

any file format that you can use your mic to record to will work. The only one I'm familiar with is the wav file... maybe winamp will work too...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

i will check it out.


----------



## BigKev75 (Nov 18, 2003)

Rims for my truck but id settle for not having another surgery on my knee.

What ill get is money.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You callin my butt and voice scary



Do I have the right to be silent?   Anyhow, bad joke, never mind. 


Dont think there is such a thing as a winamp file? U prob mean mp3? And that would be doable. Looking forward to that post.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2003)

My X-Mas list:

1) University courses paid for...at least one or two would be nice ($600 a course)
2) One less job so that I have more time for myself (priceless) OR
A higher salary in my current full time job
3) A Cervelo P2K road bike with Dura Ace components for tri season next year ($3000)
4) A complete Sopranos DVD library ($400)
5) A 5'7" blonde haired blue eyed fitness model between the ages of 25-30 with no attitude and a good brain.  Also mature and goal oriented with a career path established.  (priceless)

Not to much to ask, right?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

My Mortgage paid for!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> My X-Mas list:
> 
> 1) University courses paid for...at least one or two would be nice ($600 a course)
> ...



Ahhh now thats the most unrealistic list i have EVER read


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> 
> 
> Dont think there is such a thing as a winamp file? U prob mean mp3?


Sure there is. Winamp is an mp3 player. Like Windows media player but lots better. Kicks ass!
www.winamp.com


----------



## JJJ (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Sure there is. Winamp is an mp3 player. Like Windows media player but lots better. Kicks ass!
> www.winamp.com




And witch file format would be a "winamp file"? 

Sure winamp plays mp1, mp2, mp3, midi, mid, mpg, avi, asf, wmf, etc etc, but that doesnt mean that any of thos files are "winamp files".


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2003)

JJJ,

Winamp is the name of the MP3/media player, not the file format. DG never stated that winamp was the file format.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Sure there is. Winamp is an mp3 player. Like Windows media player but lots better. Kicks ass!
> www.winamp.com



so can i post this?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2003)

ABS


----------



## JJJ (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> 
> 
> Dont think there is such a thing as a winamp file?





> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Sure there is. Winamp is an mp3 player. Like Windows media player but lots better. Kicks ass!
> www.winamp.com





> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> JJJ,
> 
> Winamp is the name of the MP3/media player, not the file format. DG never stated that winamp was the file format.




I know that winamp is a media player... But there is no such thing as an winamp file. There are files that can be played in winamp.


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I know that winamp is a media player... But there is no such thing as an winamp file. There are files that can be played in winamp.



Come on JJJ....You know what he meant..


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2003)

Post away J'bo 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so can i post this?


----------



## JJJ (Nov 20, 2003)

Waiting for J´bos voice post.. cmon already  


BTW, whats Santas email?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

well it seems as though i trashed the file when i cleaned my harddrive...have to get it back.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2003)

Can we post sound files I think the only valid file extensions are: gif jpg png txt zip bmp jpeg doc xls pdf

What I want for X-mas is for an energy crisis to force solar energy to be a main source of energy thereby making my profession more in demand and raising my income, but it would also mean cleaner sources of energy would be utilized making for a cleaner environment.  This way my greed comes out as good.  Better than making transfusions of blood for oil in the Middleeast.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Maniclion,

According to the forums documentation,  when linking to files on your hard disk using the "browse" button,  zip is a valid format.
So my recommendation if you can't link to the wav extension is to zip the wav, and link to the zip.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Ok, I will be the first to post my short botched up wav file.
Don't laugh it was kind of a raw introduction recording of myself.

Let see if this works now...

Hmmmmmmmm  I zipped the wav at 3005kb and clicked browse button to link to it.  unfortunately it is not appearing.   Maybe Prince turned that option to support zip file extensions off.  Not sure.  It does say that zip extensions are supported...

Ok I should of noticed why it is not working... The zip file attachments must be only 105k, which is very very small.  I don't think I can even record a wav file that small.... Let me try just saying hello only... and note the size.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2003)

speak up!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ok, I will be the first to post my short botched up wav file.
> Don't laugh it was kind of a raw introduction recording of myself.
> 
> Let see if this works now...



Where is it?


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Nope, just saying "hello" with maximum zip compression I could only get 130k and the maximum aloud is 105.  So it doesn't look like this will work.  Not unless Prince expands his file size cap to a bit larger.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2003)

One can always setup a free hosting account, store your file there and link to it from here.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah, If I had my own or another web or ftp to link to that should work.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 20, 2003)

convert the wav file to an low quality mp3, that way 105 k would get you a good 20 second file.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Demonstrate it for us JJJ,  You post your low quality MP3 so I can hear how it sounds...If it's any good , I will try it.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

sounds to friggin technical for me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Ok,  here it is my voice again.... 

1.  I first recorded as wav
2.  Then I converted to low quality mp3
The quality sucks, but I got it lower than 105 k..

Here it is...  you will have to unzip it and then just play it your favorite mp3 player...   (AND PROMISE NOT TO LAUGH AT MY VOICE)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

that great...lmao
we gotta start a thread with everyones voice 
:bowling head smilie:


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

JB'O,

Already done.  I created a link titled "Personal Voice Introduction" within the Open Chat area.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> that great...lmao
> we gotta start a thread with everyones voice
> :bowling head smilie:



J, you better stop LYAO or all that hard work will be for nothing.
 

Randy, Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks Maniclion.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey, I wonder how Satans voice would sound


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ok,  here it is my voice again....
> 
> 1.  I first recorded as wav
> ...



lol I???m the last person who can laugh, I have a strong accent that I can???t get rid of. Girls at school like to hear me talk, they say they like it. But I don???t know why cuz 50% of the time your can't understand what I say. Some tell me they don???t know what the heck I???m saying but to keep talking cuz it sounds good. LMAO


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Well Kata.....go ahead post away.... 
I promise, I won't laugh... "Much anyway"


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well Kata.....go ahead post away....
> I promise, I won't laugh... "Much anyway"



 I don't have a mic bro, but as soon as I get one of those I'll be there, I'll get one this weekend.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Ok Kata...we be waitin


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

I wanna trip to America so i can visit ya'll


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Rissole, the welcome mat is always here for ya


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> lol I???m the last person who can laugh, I have a strong accent that I can???t get rid of. Girls at school like to hear me talk, they say they like it. But I don???t know why cuz 50% of the time your can't understand what I say. Some tell me they don???t know what the heck I???m saying but to keep talking cuz it sounds good. LMAO



what kinda accent you talkin about mr. 

Ris...your meeting me before all these goons


----------



## JJJ (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Demonstrate it for us JJJ,  You post your low quality MP3 so I can hear how it sounds...If it's any good , I will try it.




I dont have a mic... or winzip. Gotta dl it so I can listen.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 20, 2003)

As you probably guess, I hate Fuckin' Christmas!


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

Ahhhhh come on Satan, even you can enjoy the warmth of X-mas.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 20, 2003)

Never, no way, no how, not happening.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

wow...what do you like satan? damn i hate calling you that.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> As you probably guess, I hate Fuckin' Christmas!




Why?  You've succeeded in commercializing it, so you might as well enjoy that.  Doesn't it put a smile on your face when everyone is going in debt or fighting in stores over the newest "I Shit My Diapers Molly" doll.  

Christmas in my house this year is all about small gifts with more thought put into them and less money.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

Rissy and Randy the full size avi is in the gallery now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> wow...what do you like satan? damn i hate calling you that.



B-Days!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Doesn't it put a smile on your face when everyone is going in debt or fighting in stores over the newest "I Shit My Diapers Molly" doll.
> 
> Christmas in my house this year is all about small gifts with more thought put into them and less money.



Damn Maniclion, Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Rissy and Randy the full size avi is in the gallery now.



JB'O,  what do you mean?   You put a picture of us in the gallery as a dart board image or what ..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 21, 2003)

^
^
^Better print that one out!


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

Yeah guess so Satan


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You callin my butt and voice scary
> 
> Dont worry Fire chickened out. I wish i had that Kitty and Chicken smilie right about now



Hey I didn't chicken out!  You said you would call my answering machine which I don't have here.  I said I'd put you in a conference bridge with Dero or anyone for that matter and just listen so I could hear that Angelic voice I've heard so much about.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2003)

It seems the only scary voice was mine


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Randy...No they made special requests for it though  and your voice is not scary its nice.

Satan...my bdays coming up soon 

Fire...ok once i get my voice back we will figure something out.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Rissy and Randy the full size avi is in the gallery now.












 Love your hair babe...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah..that's what you were looking at..mr. butt avi man.....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

I swears it.... i swears it... on the precious...

Hmmm must get that back up


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

you know...lying will get you lumps of coal in your stockings....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...thats the natural afro 

B...i have a butt :huh:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

yes...I have known that for a LONG time now...if I had made it to that figure comp w/ NT and the Mrs...
ah...nevermind....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

I wish Christmas was over ... bah humbug


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

Ah, Mr. Scrooge, I see you made it. Party of one, no smoking. Right this way, please.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Yah never mind JAMMER!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

as long as there is no Christmas music I'll take the spot for one.  Ahhh ... peaceful ... quiet ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

...sing with me!
<ahem?
On the first day of Christmeas my true love gave to me.....


or, how about that golden oldie:

Grandma got run over by a reindeer......


For the militray:
"I'll be home for Christmas...you can count on me...."

Keep up, man!

For the children:
Oh! Jingle bells! Batman smells! Robin laid an egg!...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Burner............................Started singing classes huh


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...sing with me!
> <ahem?
> On the first day of Christmeas my true love gave to me.....
> ...



   
this is why I seek solice during these holidays.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

why, you can't sing?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

no you cant b


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

on contraire, monfraire
- bart simpson.

I can sing a couple songs..fairly well....
I can even belt out a John Michael Montgomery tune in my Donald Duck voice.....a truely sexy experience that is...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

i am not your brother hun  but thanks for clarifying


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

heh heh...like I know french...


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey J'Bo,  you said your full size AVI was in the gallery.  Can you provide a link please?    The gallery is huge J'bo.

Thank You...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

hey..uh..randy...go to  the index page and....
scroll

       D
       O
       W
        N

        And you will have your just reward!


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

So this is like a box of cracker jacks....I have to keep digging for the prize


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

I found the prize...yummie yummie .  And my favorite part was that nice sweet bubble butt....wowie!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

or you just have to click on the persons mini "gallery" icon under each of their posts and it will bring you to their photos...glad i could be of service


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Hi J'Bo

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Now JB'O I think its time for a seasonal profile


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

We wish you a merry Christmas,
We wish you a merry Christmas,
We wish you a merry Christmas,
And a jug of cold beer!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

<burp>  Thank you Rissole


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

No prob Randy....
Like a bourbon chaser??


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Let see , what else do I want for X-mas...

Oh yes,  I want to be Santa and J'BO can sit on my lap and tell me what she wants for xmas    

Now that is what I'm talking about!!!
Merry X-mas everyone.

HO HO HO


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

If it takes her too long i'm sure something would pop up


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Got that right Rissole 
I would be askin Santa for a new pair of pants


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

You guys are such whores 

I am going to post new pics next Friday from the shoot on the 2nd


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Make sure photographer doesnt fog the lense JB'O


----------

